# A brief look at Thorndike Maine



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

A few of you might be wondering where Thorndike Maine is and just what its like there? Well if you take the link I will provide at the end of this post, I think you will see that its really just a quiet rural town in good old USA. Enjoy the pictures...

Snapshots of Thorndike Maine


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome Drawbar!!

Love your photo's , especially your floors!!


----------



## GaryE (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi neighbor!

I am just up the road from you over here in Winterport! I guess you are trying to stay dry too!!! I often drive out 139 for a ride, I have probably past by your place 100 times.

We are smoking up a bunch of ribs and chicken today. Drop on by if you like! :cheers: 

Gary


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

EXCELLENT photos! Welcome aboard! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

Wow, I never expected this many responces. Thanks though.

By the way the floors are made of Ash, grown, harvested, dried and sawn into planks right here from our property in Maine. I did not have enough 10 inch wide boards, so I alternated, starting in the very centerline of the room with 6 inch boards, then 8 inch, then 10 inch, repeating the pattern as I worked from the center out to both walls. In the end everything came out quite well.

The rest of the lumber you see is also grown, harvested, milled and dried from our property as well. And now that this part of the house is done...well now its time to add on.

My wife and I have our first child due to arrive in 8 days...a girl...Alyson Rose Johnson. Its also my parents first Grandchild and my wifes parents first Grandchild. Yep...spoiled already.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great photo's and a very beautiful place you have there. :thumbsup: What kind of crops are being grown up in those latitudes?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great pictures. My sister lives in CT and it looks similar in her area. Verynice "action" photos especially of the snow. 

Congratulations on the new baby!! Won't be long and she'll be helping dad with the mowing.:tractorsm 

Andy


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like a great place. Man, I tell u what, that is some darn hard cold. Reminds me of my time stranded in Alaska and on the Alluetian islands.......never wish that upon nare an enemy.

-tom


----------

